# Acnologia (FT) Vs Deathwing (Warcraft)



## SpaceMook (Oct 1, 2011)

Does the Mad Aspect show this upstart who's boss? :ho


----------



## Thor (Oct 1, 2011)

No it doesn't. The Bonafide Island buster wins.


----------



## OS (Oct 1, 2011)

Didn't Deathwings wing beats wreck shit up alone? Mind you I am only getting what I got from the trailer.


----------



## Light (Oct 1, 2011)

Deathwing is a continent buster. He layed waste to large portions of Azeroth on his awakening.


----------



## OS (Oct 1, 2011)

Isn't the size between countries in WoW and real ones massively different?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 1, 2011)

Thor said:


> No it doesn't. The Bonafide Island buster wins.



Negged. Now it's personal. Don't mess with my Warcraft.

On-topic, Deathwing obliterates him.


----------



## Light (Oct 1, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> Isn't the size between countries in WoW and real ones massively different?



No not really.


----------



## Riddler (Oct 1, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> Isn't the size between countries in WoW and real ones massively different?



WTF is a real world country size?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 1, 2011)

100km diameter at least.


----------



## Heavenly King (Oct 1, 2011)

anyone have a vid of deathwing doing this


----------



## OS (Oct 1, 2011)

Riddler said:


> WTF is a real world country size?



I meant continent


----------



## Light (Oct 1, 2011)

Heavenly King said:


> anyone have a vid of deathwing doing this


----------



## OS (Oct 1, 2011)

Heavenly King said:


> anyone have a vid of deathwing doing this





[YOUTUBE]Wq4Y7ztznKc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Light (Oct 1, 2011)

Two minutes too late


----------



## Heavenly King (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Light (Oct 1, 2011)

Heavenly King said:


> where did he destroy at??



The eastern kingdoms and Kalimador meaning he was tearing all of Azeroth just by moving. A flag of his wings cause tidal waves. His head caused earthquakes. His legs made lava come out of the ground. And when he emerged, came with him a bunch of fire that destroyed a bunch of shit.


----------



## Heavenly King (Oct 1, 2011)

Drayden said:


> The eastern kingdoms and Kalimador meaning he was tearing all of Azeroth just by moving. A flag of his wings cause tidal waves. His head caused earthquakes. His legs made lava come out of the ground. And when he emerged, came with him a bunch of fire that destroyed a bunch of shit.



that was because he came out the land with lava and fire coming off his wings by flying right?


----------



## Light (Oct 1, 2011)

All I know is that the fire followed him


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 1, 2011)

When deathwing flies he the skies are on fire.

He flown through blasted lands and sliced mountains in half clean cuts too as if it was sliced by a sword.


----------



## Heavenly King (Oct 1, 2011)

Drayden said:


> All I know is that the fire followed him





Huey Freeman said:


> When deathwing flies he the skies are on fire.
> 
> He flown through blasted lands and sliced mountains in half clean cuts too as if it was sliced by a sword.



i think this is a even fight from what i read and seen in that vid


----------



## Light (Oct 1, 2011)

You did see an entire continent getting wrecked right?


----------



## Heavenly King (Oct 1, 2011)

Drayden said:


> You did see an entire continent getting wrecked right?



did you see that it was because he had fire from coming out the earth right?


----------



## Light (Oct 1, 2011)

.....The continent was being destroyed from him shaking himself under ground. The fire destroyed part of the continent too but most of it was from him moving under ground.


----------



## Heavenly King (Oct 1, 2011)

Drayden said:


> .....The continent was being destroyed from him shaking himself under ground. The fire destroyed part of the continent too but most of it was from him moving under ground.



that doesn't make he a continent buster from a one time thing.


----------



## Light (Oct 1, 2011)

It's a game with rarely any cutscenes. A one time thing means everything. I mean if he did it he did it. Acnologia dies.


----------



## Heavenly King (Oct 1, 2011)

Drayden said:


> It's a game with rarely any cutscenes. A one time thing means everything. I mean if he did it he did it. Acnologia dies.



to early for you to say he'll die when he still can have more powerful feats showed in the coming battles


----------



## Light (Oct 1, 2011)

What? This thread was made even though he has no feats. So to end the thread he dies. Maybe when he gets more feats, you can come back and make this thread again but for now he gets his shit rocked.


----------



## Heavenly King (Oct 1, 2011)

Drayden said:


> What? This thread was made even though he has no feats. So to end the thread he dies. Maybe when he gets more feats, you can come back and make this thread again but for now he gets his shit rocked.



so you're going off death wings coming out the ground feat and flying.. ooohh okk

 Acnologia Blast him back underground


----------



## Light (Oct 1, 2011)

Continent Level destructive capability and durability>>>>>>Small island level


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 1, 2011)

Deathwing's adamantium plates withstand the Demon Soul with ease.

Demon Soul one-shots several Mountain-level characters (powerscaling) and sends a massive dragon (Easily over 30-40 tons) across thousands of kilometers. That's a shit load of force.


----------



## Heavenly King (Oct 1, 2011)

Drayden said:


> Continent Level destructive capability and durability>>>>>>Small island level



from coming from the ground with lava and fire on him not from him blasting a continent with his mouth weapon big differences here.

no one knows how big the continent it is ether it can be a lot smaller then what people think


----------



## Light (Oct 1, 2011)

Heavenly King said:


> from coming from the ground with lava and fire on him not from him blasting a continent with his mouth weapon big differences here.



Did you ignore my previous post? The guy was causing continent level damage while he was burrowed deep underground. Also he was going fast enough for the fire to follow him all around Azeroth. So even if it was the fire that did most of the damage, Deathwing was the one that guided it.

Edit: If you want to know how big Azeroth is, make a character on wow and go exploring. It's impossible to tell by cutscenes alone.


----------



## SpaceMook (Oct 1, 2011)

A half-dead Deathwing with a majority of his body seared, burned, and broken was launched across Azeroth's own version of Pangaea into the middle of the ocean by three sealed planetary level threats.

_He survived._

Island busting isn't going to cut it against him.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 1, 2011)

The continents aren't that big in-game, but they are also not to scale. It takes something like 2-3 weeks to travel from Kalimdor to the Eastern Kingdoms, so if the boat is going at a reasonable 70 mph you can guess how big the distance between just the continents now is.


----------



## Heavenly King (Oct 1, 2011)

SpaceMook said:


> A half-dead Deathwing with a majority of his body seared, burned, and broken was launched across Azeroth's own version of Pangaea into the middle of the ocean by three sealed planetary level threats.
> 
> _He survived._
> 
> Island busting isn't going to cut it against him.



This what you're talking about 


*Spoiler*: __ 



After Ner'zhul reopened the portal to Azeroth, his forces were approached by Deathwing. He offered his own children for assistance in exchange for safe passage to Draenor. They agreed and Deathwing helped them prepare for several key battles to steal two artifacts from the Alliance in order for Ner'zhul's newly reformed Horde to create new portals to other worlds. They then fled back to the Dark Portal to Draenor. Deathwing believed the world would be a relatively safe haven for his offspring and secreted away a cache of black dragon eggs there. While at his great mountain lair, he was attacked by the forces of the Alliance Expedition, who destroyed several of his eggs.[7] Deathwing was temporarily defeated but survived.

Having escaped back to Azeroth, Deathwing ended up in a fight with some of the archmagi of Dalaran and feigned defeat, falling into the sea, where most of the council assumed at the time that he died.[8] He was not dead, however, and he took a human guise, pretending to be a heroic noble named Lord Prestor in an effort to be declared king of Alterac, where he could manipulate the Alliance from within.[9] planet buster where did you get that from??


----------



## SpaceMook (Oct 1, 2011)

Heavenly King said:


> This what you're talking about
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 1, 2011)

No that's not it. It was 10,000 years ago. (to HK)


----------



## Heavenly King (Oct 1, 2011)

SpaceMook said:


> .



why and the hell did you make a one sided fight??


----------



## SpaceMook (Oct 1, 2011)

Because the match was going to happen eventually.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 1, 2011)

More Warcraft fights are always good in my books. Stuff needs more publicity around here.


----------



## SpaceMook (Oct 1, 2011)

Off topic but Geralt is any of the recent Cataclysm related books any good?

Might head to the local book store later on to check it out.


----------



## Heavenly King (Oct 1, 2011)

SpaceMook said:


> Because the match was going to happen eventually.



not really and didn't deathwing absorb the demon seals power in that battle


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 1, 2011)

SpaceMook said:


> Off topic but Geralt is any of the recent Cataclysm related books any good?
> 
> Might head to the local book store later on to check it out.



I'm reading Wolfheart right now, it is pretty good, much better than the Shattering. I also have Twilight of the Aspects somewhere but its collecting dust because Go'el sucks.

Also, take a look at this man, fucking badass pic:


----------



## Light (Oct 1, 2011)

They make books out of WoW? Hm.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 1, 2011)

Yeah, there's already dozens of them, where they can't fit lore into games it goes into books/roleplaying guides etc.


----------



## SpaceMook (Oct 1, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> I'm reading Wolfheart right now, it is pretty good, much better than the Shattering. I also have Twilight of the Aspects somewhere but its collecting dust because Go'el sucks.
> 
> Also, take a look at this man, fucking badass pic:



Damn that pic's awesome.

Who's the artist?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 1, 2011)

Says it's a new comic series illustrated by Alex Horley. (Also Drayden there is comic books I forgot).

And here... is Sargeras corrupted


----------



## Heavenly King (Oct 1, 2011)

Drayden said:


> They make books out of WoW? Hm.



they have comics and the novels


----------



## SpaceMook (Oct 1, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Says it's a new comic series illustrated by Alex Horley. (Also Drayden there is comic books I forgot).
> 
> And here... is Sargeras!



Guess there going to finally fix the mess of lore that made up the creation of the Burning Legion and the corruption of Sargeras.


----------



## randomsurfer (Oct 2, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Deathwing's adamantium plates withstand the Demon Soul with ease.
> 
> Demon Soul one-shots several Mountain-level characters (powerscaling) and sends a massive dragon (Easily over 30-40 tons) across thousands of kilometers. That's a shit load of force.




What adamantium plate? If it's really made of adamantium then I can smell a lawsuit coming since adamantium is a fictional metal from marvel comics, right?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 2, 2011)

randomsurfer said:


> What adamantium plate? If it's really made of adamantium then I can smell a lawsuit coming since adamantium is a fictional metal from marvel comics, right?



Well, he's had that for decades so if they didn't by now, they won't. One of the metals in WoW is called "Adamantite", so I thought it was an error on my part but it is not apparently.



> Deathwing returned to his lair beneath a mountain. His proximity to the Demon Soul was ripping his body apart, so the goblin smiths forged an armor of adamantium to serve as a vessel to contain Deathwing's raging powers and keep them in check.[3] Only the adamantium plates kept the power from destroying his body.



Okay, I just found your answer:



> Because adamantium is not a trademarked property, the name has been used by many other writers, game designers, and publishing companies to describe similar substances. The degree of resilience and the creation of adamantium can sometimes vary between different media forms.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 2, 2011)

adamantium the concept of the metal was not made from marvel just like how marvel was not sued for thor, and various other stuff the used in their comics.



Geralt of Rivia said:


> Says it's a new comic series illustrated by Alex Horley. (Also Drayden there is comic books I forgot).
> 
> And here... is Sargeras corrupted



not official pic of him, they never really shown him just avatars of him which is they claim are his real form.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 2, 2011)

Each one of the major Aspects in Warcraft could fight with Acnologia. Deathwing fought evenly with the Queen of the Dragons herself in the new shit, and came away victorious.

It's good that the WC powers are being represented, but Acnologia had no chance.

When Deathwing flies, the skies burn with fire by his mere presence.
Where Deathwing has landed, the ground where his claws grasped burn red-hot for years.

So...right. He needs better opponents. Acnologia's island-busting attack would send Deathwing into the ground if it hit, but then Deathwing would rip him apart and eat him for making him angry. Durability in Warcraft dwarfs destructive capability. Anything Deathwing can dish out, he could quite likely take himself tenfold. That's more along with how that World works. It's partly so it can be logical that it takes X amount of super-powered heroes to take them down and deal millions of damage to them, while they only deal 100-200K damage to the heroes.

Deathwing and the Queen could tank anything less than a continent-busting attack as I see it. But their individual attacks wouldn't amount to close to that.

As for the "continent-busting" of Deathwing - no. That's not how it happened. The continent was ripped apart by his emergence. He can't fly over to a continent and destroy it. However, he can lay waste to a continent pretty fast by activating his own little "scorched earth" policy. And has no real end to his stamina to do so.


----------



## mailer-daemon (Oct 2, 2011)

SpaceMook said:


> .



When did Deathwing destroy any continent in your excerpt?

The only continent/country busting happening in WoW in the War of the Ancients was when the well of Eternity exploded. 

Deathwing is technically a lifewiper not because he can casually destroy Azeroth, but he can use his dragon flames and nothing can stop him (except the Aspects or any other tool like Dragon Soul).


----------



## SpaceMook (Oct 2, 2011)

mailer-daemon said:


> When did Deathwing destroy any continent in your excerpt?
> 
> The only continent/country busting happening in WoW in the War of the Ancients was when the well of Eternity exploded.
> 
> Deathwing is technically a lifewiper not because he can casually destroy Azeroth, but he can use his dragon flames and nothing can stop him (except the Aspects or any other tool like Dragon Soul).



When did I say Deathwing destroyed a continent in any of my posts?

The link provided details his durability feats.


----------



## Light (Oct 2, 2011)

mailer-daemon said:


> When did Deathwing destroy any continent in your excerpt?
> 
> The only continent/country busting happening in WoW in the War of the Ancients was when the well of Eternity exploded.
> 
> Deathwing is technically a lifewiper not because he can casually destroy Azeroth, but he can use his dragon flames and nothing can stop him (except the Aspects or any other tool like Dragon Soul).



I said he destroyed a continent. If you go look back at the trailer on the first page, when Deathwing was finally ready to unleash himself, the whole continent of Azeroth was being destoyed


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 2, 2011)

Well, if you're looking for Deathwing's destructive capacity, he can forge mountains and rivers (excerpt) and quite easily destroy them as well, so going by feats other than his Cataclysm ones, he's casually Mountain Level-Mountain+.


----------



## mailer-daemon (Oct 3, 2011)

SpaceMook said:


> When did I say Deathwing destroyed a continent in any of my posts?
> 
> The link provided details his durability feats.



Ok, the excerpt has him hit by several spells which have an unknown destructive feats. I'm not that much impressed because there are hardly any building busters in WotA.

I'm not that sure but the reshaping of Azeroth (Cataclysm) has more to do with the 1.) world pillar's destruction and 2.) by deathwing emerging from deepholm than by Deathwing's direct actions himself? If he has even the same firepower as Acnologia, then wouldn't he have utterly destroyed Stormwind?


----------



## SpaceMook (Oct 3, 2011)

mailer-daemon said:


> Ok, the excerpt has him hit by several spells which have an unknown destructive feats. I'm not that much impressed because there are hardly any building busters in WotA.



Your kidding right? 

Deathwing's bigger than Stormwind Castle and armored with Adamantium plates. 

Those spells and defenses were cast by _four planetary level threats_, Sargeras and three Old Gods. They turned those Adamantium plates to slag, seared, and broke his body over again and again.

And after all that he was punched across the Warcraft equivalent of Pangaea right in the middle of the damn continent and to the middle of the damned ocean.

Those attacks were greater than mere building busters. 

He survived that shit and only grew stronger. 



> I'm not that sure but the reshaping of Azeroth (Cataclysm) has more to do with the 1.) world pillar's destruction and 2.) by deathwing emerging from deepholm than by Deathwing's direct actions himself? If he has even the same firepower as Acnologia, then wouldn't he have utterly destroyed Stormwind?



Stormwind had to rebuild itself entirely, it was heavily damaged from the world wide quake and Deathwing's visit, its a pretty well known fact in Cataclysm.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 3, 2011)

mailer-daemon said:


> Ok, the excerpt has him hit by several spells which have an unknown destructive feats. I'm not that much impressed because there are hardly any building busters in WotA.
> 
> I'm not that sure but the reshaping of Azeroth (Cataclysm) has more to do with the 1.) world pillar's destruction and 2.) by deathwing emerging from deepholm than by Deathwing's direct actions himself? If he has even the same firepower as Acnologia, then wouldn't he have utterly destroyed Stormwind?



So you really have no idea of what you're talking about, do you?

I understand if the world of Warcraft isn't your thing, but why engage in discussions about it if you've given no time to researching any part of it? Deathwing eats Acnologia for dinner to appease the anger caused by Acnologia's attack pissing him off. Then he flies away and sets a country on fire.


----------

